# New User Here.



## QuarterRider (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm a new member here. I do ride horses and have uploaded a few images of them. Check them out, befriend me, and let's talk about some horses sometime.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome! HAve fun chatting


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome.

I'm pretty new here too. I like it so far. I hope you will as well.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Good to have you!


----------

